# Ebay auction



## Harvester3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a link to some issa cards on ebay.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130284650122


----------

